# Suche breiten Allmountain Lenker (72-73cm) - nur welchen?



## felixh. (14. Juli 2010)

Bin jetzt immer mal wieder an anderen Bikes mit Lenker in vernuenftiger Breite fuer Allmountain gefahren - und hab daher mehr oder weniger beschlossen dass der Bionicon Lenker fuer mich zu schmal ist.(darunter verstehe ich Wege, die hinter 2600-3500m hohen Paessen in den Westalpen auftauchen, bzw halt auch mal ein Geroellfeld wenn kein Weg da ist, Allmountain eben und nicht XC....).

Hat jemand da irgendeine Empfehlung fuer nicht zu teuren (so 50-70â¬ stell ich mir vor), nicht zu schweren (rund 300g), Mid Riser (3-5cm Rise) mit starker Kroepfung (12Â° waeren ganz nett), und minimal 71cm maximal 74cm Breite? Die 66cm des originalen Lenker sind einfach zu schmal. Ich bekomme die Saint Bremshebel nur so grad eben weit genug nach innen Geschoben, seitdem ich mit Ergongriffen fahr (die brauchen etwa 1,5-2cm mehr Breite durch die Aussenschraubung --- warum gibts eigentlich keine Griffe mit Innenschraubung???) - und da ist der 66cm Lenker ganz einfach zu schmal - und zu wenig Kontrolle bergab.

Stabilitaet sollte bei breiten Lenkern eh gegeben sein, einen DH Lenker brauch ich nicht (ich crashe nur so 2-3mal pro Jahr) von der Stabilitaet her, aber unter 200g auf keinen Fall.... 1-2cm mehr Rise wie der Bionicon Lenker waeren nicht schlecht, und halt etwas mehr Kroepfung - ich haette gerne eine ganz leicht aufrechtere Sitzposition. Allerdings bin ich niemand der den Lenker nach 1-2 Jahren austauscht. Ein Lenker sollte schon 5-6 Jahre halten (bis dahin kommt spaetestens ein neues Bike.....)

(Eigentlich wuerde ich nichts gegen 78cm Lenker haben, faehrt sich ziemlich laessig finde ich - aber dann komme ich einfach nicht mehr durch enge Passagen, bzw die FuÃgaengertunnel im Wallis durch - da ist einfach bei 74cm Schluss, schon mit 66cm schlaegt man ordentlich an in den engen kaum beleuchteten Stollentunneln).


Den einzigen Lenker den ich bisher gefunden hab, der so halbwegs passt, scheint der Azonic (O'Neal) Double Wall zu sein....
Der passt zwar von der Breite, und gibt es als 1" und 2" Rise, hat jedoch nur 9Â° Kroepfung (das duerft ident zum Bionicon sein, oder???).

Sonst sollte es bald den Syntace Vector Lowrider in 740mm geben, als 25.4er Version - nur hab ich den noch nirgends kaufbar enteckt. Der hat zwar auch (zu)wenig Rise, aber dafuer 12Â° Kroepfung...

Was anderes hab ich noch gar nicht gefunden....


----------



## 4mate (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=947955


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softbiker (15. Juli 2010)

4mate schrieb:


> http://www.guenstiger.de/gt/main.asp?produkt=947955



Sei mir nicht böse aber diesen Plempel kannste in der Pfeiffe. Noch dazu derart überteuert.
Über 10°-Kröpfung gibt es nur bei Syntace.
Bist du schon mal einen mit 12° gefahren? Ich hab es lange Zeit auch auf die Kröpfung geschoben und ich kann Dir sagen da machen die 3°-Unterschied das Kraut nicht mehr fett. 
Imho reichen 9° vollkommen aus bei dieser Breite. 
Welche Klemmung brauchst du denn? 
Schau mal bei Chainreactioncycles.com
Da ist zurzeit versandkostenfrei nach Deutschland. 
Da sollteste bestimmt einen finden. Nukeproof kann ich empfehlen.


----------



## 4mate (15. Juli 2010)

softbiker schrieb:


> Welche Klemmung brauchst du denn?





felixh. schrieb:


> als 25.4er


Wie alle Bionicon...


----------



## damage0099 (15. Juli 2010)

frag mal KaiKaisen hier ausm Forum, der hat sich nen breiteren an sein neues SS gebaut.


----------



## Nussi2000 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem breiteren Lenker für mein Tesla.

Mir würde allerdings schon eine Breite von 680 oder 700 reichen

Würde der "Syntace VRO VECTOR LOWRIDER 7075" auf das Twin Look system von Bionicon passen???

Gruss

Nussi


----------



## 4mate (15. Juli 2010)

http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=68
Ja.
 Den fahre ich seit Jahren, mit 16° Kröpfung (abgesägt auf 590mm, alles darüber ist für mich zu breit).
Durch den niederen Rise (bzw. durch die - in meinem Fall - geringe Lenkerbreite) passt er nur in der vorderen Aufnahme der Gabelbrücke. 

Mit 680mm müsste er in beiden Aufnahmen passen


----------



## Nussi2000 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo

Ja das hört sich ja gut an 

Wie viel Kröpfung hat den der Original Bionicon Lenker?

Wahrscheinlich 9° oder?

Gruss

Nussi


----------



## 4mate (15. Juli 2010)

Der Original Bionicon-Lenker für das Tesla hat 8° Kröpfung.

http://www.bionicon.com/bikes/tesla/ausstattungen


----------



## felixh. (15. Juli 2010)

Hab heute nochmal mehr drauf geachtet. Optimal faende ich einen Lenker mit sehr starker Kroepfung (mind. 12°), wobei die Enden aber so wenig wie moeglich nach unten zeigen sollen - das entspraeche meiner natuerlichen Haltung.... 

(grad von 13Stunden Tour zurueckgekommen, 4000HM; davon 1500HM Bike bergaug getragen, 500HM bergab - tja haette ich bei einem Abzweig besser aufgepasst, dann haette ich mir 500HM Bike Tragen auf halbertem Klettersteig gespart..., und obwohl ich die letzten 4 Stunden quasi bei Durschnitt Puls 160 war, war es auf dem letzten recht schweren 1000HM Singletrail schon ziemlich dunkel). Mein Nacken ist komplett verspannt (wobei da 1500HM Bike bergauf tragen sicherlich mitschuld sind) - aber ein breiterer staerker gekroepfter Lenker scheint mir ein Muss.


----------



## milchkoenig (15. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahre jetzt schon seit 2 Jahren den normalen Syntace Vector DH, der ist mir seinerzeit vom Andi empfohlen worden und alles passt wunderbar. Sind zwar nur 700mm aber der Platz reicht selbt für Motto v2 Amaturen + Ergon Enduro Griffe in L. Stabil ist das Ding auch, war Heute mal wieder in Winterberg und habs ordentlich krachen lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (16. Juli 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> (grad von 13Stunden Tour zurueckgekommen, 4000HM; davon 1500HM Bike bergaug getragen, 500HM bergab


----------



## Freehand (16. Juli 2010)

Also ich fahre den Boobar von Truvativ mit einer Länge von 780 mm und  bin sehr zufrieden damit.

Den Boobar gibt es in zwei Größen einmal als 740 mm und 780 mm, wenn der Lenker zu lang kann man ihn auch kürzen.

Hier sind die Maße.

*Material:* Butted AL 7050 TV
*Breite:* 740mm; 780mm
*Backsweep:* 9°
*Upsweep:* 5°
*Rise:* 20mm; 30mm
*Klemmung:* 31.8mm
*Gewicht:* 270g; 290 g

*
*


----------



## felixh. (16. Juli 2010)

Den boobar gibt es aber nicht als 25.4er Version, oder irre ich mich hier???


----------



## milchkoenig (16. Juli 2010)

.


----------



## milchkoenig (16. Juli 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> Den boobar gibt es aber nicht als 25.4er Version, oder irre ich mich hier???


Für Ironwood und Supershuttle FR gibt es Vorbauschellen mit 31.6 Klemmung


----------



## felixh. (16. Juli 2010)

okay. Ich nehm mal an, die passen nicht fuer die normale DA am Tesla/Golden Willow??
31.6er gibts ja en masse die passen wuerden, aber 25.4er ist etwas Mangelware...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baatz (16. Juli 2010)

finde die sixpack lenker ganz nett


----------



## milchkoenig (17. Juli 2010)

felixh. schrieb:


> okay. Ich nehm mal an, die passen nicht fuer die normale DA am Tesla/Golden Willow??
> 31.6er gibts ja en masse die passen wuerden, aber 25.4er ist etwas Mangelware...



Weiß ich nicht genau, sah aber alles ziemlich gleich aus , einfach mal bionicon befragen.


----------



## bionicon (20. Juli 2010)

Servus,

beim Lenker solltet Ihr darauf achten, dass sie im Bereich der Lenkerklemmung (bei 31,8mm auf min. 69mm Breite und bei 25,4mm auf min. 71mm) nicht gekröpft, tapered oder sonst irgendwie nicht 100% gerade sind.
Dies hat sonst zur Folge, dass Ihr euch durch die Lenkerklemmung eine Sollbruchstelle in die Lenker klemmt !
Des weiteren entsteht durch eine nicht optimale Klemmung des Lenkers im Vorbau schnell ein knarzen beim Ziehen und Drücken am Lenker.
Welche Lenker geeignet sind bzw. vom jeweiligen Hersteller für unsere Lenkerklemmen freigegeben sind, sind folgende:

-Spank Spike Evo (bis 30° Rise),
-Race Face Atlas,
-Race Face Deus,
-Race Face Next,
-Syntace VRO Modelle.

Bis auf die Lenker von Syntace sind die genannten mit 31,8mm Klemmdurchmesser - andere Klemmen bekommt Ihr selbstverständlich bei eurem Händler oder bei uns

In diesem Sinne...

Servus
renä

p.s.: den Spank Spike Evo mit 5° und ewig langen Schultern fahre ich  
        selbst - kann ich nur empfehlen !


----------



## souldriver (20. Juli 2010)

bionicon schrieb:


> Des weiteren entsteht durch eine nicht optimale Klemmung des Lenkers im Vorbau schnell ein knarzen beim Ziehen und Drücken am Lenker.


Mein Originallenker am Supershuttle FR knarzt auch. Welchen Anzugsdrehmoment empfehlt ihr? Fetten?


----------



## damage0099 (20. Juli 2010)

Fetten?? Bloß nicht!!
Eher zerlegen, schön saubermachen, nach und nach eins nach dem andern sauber anziehen.
Ich brauchte auch 'ne Weile, bis nichts mehr knarzte.

Seit dem letzten WE mit 2000hm "wüsten" Singletrails bergauf + bergab knarzt es wieder einwenig, wenn's hart wird.

Ansonsten ist Ruh.


----------



## felixh. (1. September 2010)

So bin noch immer nicht dazu gekommen mir einen neuen Lenker zu kaufen, primaer da Syntace wohl noch Dekaden braucht, bis es den Vector Lowriser 740mm dann auch wirklich gibt (war ja schon vor 1 Jahr mal im Katalog....),

was ich noch gefunden habe, jedoch leider mit quasi Null Angaben zu Up/Backsweep ist der hier:
http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...s/Reverse-DH-Race-riser-bar-254mm::14981.html
Wird aber wohl auch mal wieder nicht mehr Backsweep haben...

Hab jetzt mal beim Bionicon Lenker die Griffe auf jeder Seite 3,5cm ueberstehen (innen geschraubt) - die Breite mit nun 73cm ist ungefaehrt genau das was ich brauechte, aber 8° sind einfach zu wenig. Ist fuer mich ziemlich unbequem. Bis 70cm Breite finde ich die 8° noch nicht stoerend - obwohl ich immer mal wieder im Uphill mit dem Daumen ueber die Bar greife, je breiter aber desto bloeder. Brauche also mindestens 12° (bin sogar am ueberlegen, falls verfuegbar den Syntace mit 16° zu probieren...). Bloed ist halt bei Syntace, dass es wohl wirklich nicht moeglich ist, da die Griffe falschrum zu montieren - wenn die schon schreiben dass man bei Aussenklemmung extra Plugs braucht. 

Der Bionicon Lenker macht das zurzeit ohne Probs mit (und wenn er dadurch kaputtgehen sollte, waers mir auch egal - soll ja eh ausgetauscht werden). Allerdings knarzt das ganze jetzt schon ein bisserl. Ist wohl eine Kombination aus der Breite und vorallem Schnellspanner anstelle einer Steckachse, sowie der kleine Durchmesser mit 25.4.

Sind eigentlich die 31.8er Finger gleich lang wie die 25.4er? Wenn laenger koennte ich mir ja etwas Rise sparen (fahre sie zurzeit leicht zurueckgekippt - der M Rahmen beim GW ist schon recht gestreckt fuer mich).


----------



## Labtakwon (23. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Habe mir jetzt auch einen Syntace Vector 7075 in 25,4mm,700mm Breite und 16° besorgt. Kostet ca 60,  neue Klammern wären schließlich auch noch mal ca 60  gewesen. Sieht gut aus,bezüglich Klemmung siehe Bild. Ist halt nicht der für das VRO System aber laut Syntace bis zur letzten Biegung belastbar.


----------



## damage0099 (23. Oktober 2010)

Schick


----------



## felixh. (23. Oktober 2010)

BTW, fahre den Syntace Vector DH in 78cm am Freerider. Bin inzwischen aber draufgekommen, dass die 12° eigentlich nur ein dicker Schmaeh sind. Der Lenker hat im Vergleich zu meinem Funn Fatboy eigentlich weder weniger Rise (18mm angegeben vs 31mm), noch mehr Backsweep (9° vs 12°). Der einzige Grund wie der geringere Rise zusammenkommt, bzw der groeßere Backsweep, ist dass sie beim Syntace die Markierung wie der Lenker eingeschraubt werden soll, anders draufgedruckt haben. Sprich wenn ich den Syntace etwas verdrehe, ist die Geometrie quasi 1:1 zum Funn Fatboy. Die Syntace mit 16° - sind daher wohl wie ich mal annehme einfach identischt zu anderen Lenkern gleicher Breite, die 3cm mehr Rise angegeben haben.

BTW - wenn ich den Syntace Vector DH in Mittelposition befestige, hat er uebrigens 0mm Rise (statt 18mm angegeben), und halt dafuer wohl 12-13° Backsweep, aber mit 50mm Vorbau ist das ganze ziemlich beschissen zum fahren. Die Lenkgriffe liegen dann etwa so weit hinten, wie wenn man 0cm Vorbau fahren wuerde (mit 44mm Versatz der Gabel - sind dann die Griffe aber deutlich hinter der Laufradachse und komisches Fahrgefuehl).


----------



## Stef70 (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich hab jetzt mal `nen Spank Spike Evo an`s Tesla montiert, allerdings auf ca. 740 mm gekürzt, da die orig. 777 mm doch bissi üppig waren 





Fährt sich richtig gut  
Muß nur noch`n paar Leitungen verlängern und gescheit verlegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 321Stefan (4. November 2010)

Hallo, 

Wir haben seit 2 Wochen jetzt auch ein Bionicon Edison LTD in unserem Fuhrpark.
Zum Lenker: Der orig. Bionicon war etwas zu schmal, nachden ich jetzt mal ein paar 25,4 Lenker zum Test montiert habe (Syntance Vector VRO paßt, Sixpack paßt nicht!, Da bomb  Tribal Bar paßt), mehr 25,4 Lenker hatte ich nicht im Fundus,
habe ich mich jetzt für den da bomb Tribal Bar 690mm breit, 45mm Rise entschieden. Der Klemmbereich ist absolut gerade, man kann ihn ohne Verspannung montieren. Kein Knarzen usw. Jetzt 120km getestet.
Er ist etwas höher und 3 cm breiter als das Original. 
Zu Beziehen bei Chain...... für 28,20 also auch noch sehr günstig.

Zum Syntance: Paßt natürlich auch sehr gut in die Klemmung, ist mir aber nicht hoch genug. Einfach zu wenig Rise.

Ich hoffe mit meinen Erfahrungen ein paar Lenker Testern geholfen zu haben.

Grüße Stefan


----------



## mäxx__ (7. November 2010)

Fahre seit 2 Wochen den Syntace Lowriser 12° mit 700mm.
Passt wunderbar; werde aber, da ich seit letzter Woche auch die 31.8 Lenkerschellen habe, mal einen Spank o. ä. in 7...mm testen.


----------



## damage0099 (10. November 2010)

Hier ist auch einer:

http://shop.shiftycart.de/a.php/sho...-_750_mm_-_30_mm_rise_-_weiss_-_GO_CYCLE_Shop

Was haltet ihr von dem?


----------



## 321Stefan (12. November 2010)

Hi, paßt er auch von der Klemmung?
Der Klemmbereich muß sehr lange gerade sein, sonst keine spannungsfreie Klemmung!!!!! Bruchgefahr!!!!!


----------



## damage0099 (12. November 2010)

eben das ist die Frage...werd ihn anschreiben, vllt. mißt er ihn aus.


----------



## nosewheely (14. November 2010)

andere klemmung kaufen bei bionicon und http://www.raceface.com/components/handlebars/atlas/atlas-am/
perfect on my tesla!


----------



## damage0099 (14. November 2010)

meiner wäre 25mm breiter...


----------



## Mentor (22. November 2010)

Also wenn ne 71er Breite reichen wÃ¼rde.
Den fahr ich und bin zufrieden:
"Atomlab Aircorp" oder dessen Nachfolger den "Pimp"
â¢Breite: 710mm
â¢Klemmung: 25,4mm
â¢ErhÃ¶hung (Rise): 2"
â¢Aufbiegung (Upsweep): 3Â°
â¢KrÃ¼mmung (Backsweep): 8Â°
â¢Farbe: weiÃ, rot
â¢Gewicht: 550g
Den "Pimp" gÃ¤bs auch in schwarz. Das alte Modell bekommt man fÃ¼r 30â¬ und
das neue Modell fÃ¼r 60â¬ im WWW. Unterschied der Modelle laut Atomlab nur
der Name.Ich hab auch bei Atomlab nachgehakt ob eine Doppelklemmung von der
Befestigung her ein Problem sei. Solange die Klemmung gÃ¤nzlich im geraden Bereich
des Lenkers greift wÃ¤re das kein Problem.Der Bereich wÃ¤re "gleichmÃ¤Ãig" stabil.
Bilder dazu hab ich unter meinen Fotos


----------



## damage0099 (22. November 2010)

Danke für die Info. Hab grad keine Zeit zum schrauben. Werde über Weihnachten loslegen. Wobei das nur 30mm ausmacht, 730mm wär mir lieber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## felixh. (22. November 2010)

Mentor schrieb:


> Also wenn ne 71er Breite reichen wÃ¼rde.
> Den fahr ich und bin zufrieden:
> "Atomlab Aircorp" oder dessen Nachfolger den "Pimp"
> â¢Gewicht: 550g



Mmhh. Prinzipiell ist mir ein bisserl Ãbergewicht ja egal. Aber 550g, weil CroMoly und kein Alu ist mir echt zu viel. Andere Lenker in der Breite liegen bei 250-300g.


Wenn ich beschlieÃen sollte, dass ich noch mal Geld in mein Golden Willow reinzustecken, dann zahl ich nÃ¤chsten FrÃ¼hling halt die 60-70â¬ fÃ¼r einen Syntace Vector 12Â° 25.4mm mit 740mm (2 Jahre nach AnkÃ¼ndigung, kÃ¶nnte er ja verfÃ¼gbar sein, obwohl bei Syntace/Liteville weiÃ man ja nie....) oder alternativ hol mir die 31.8er Schellen weil ich noch einen 75cm Lenker rumliegen hab.

Habe derzeit mit 73-74cm fÃ¼rs reine Trailfahren so mein Optimum gefunden. FÃ¼r Bikepark oder Freeridetouren und schwierige Abfahrten sind dann so 76-77cm optimal. (und ich bin nur 180cm und fÃ¼r meine GrÃ¶Ãe durchschnittlich breite Schultern). Hab meinen Syntace DH daher jetzt auch auf 76cm gekÃ¼rzt (und dabei erschreckend festgestellt, wie filigran die Syntace Lenker im Aussenbereich sind - was man ja eh schon mitbekommt, weil kein Lenkerstutzen hÃ¤lt bei der WandstÃ¤rke). Extensions sollte man bei den Syntace Lenker keine mehr benutzen. Da ich meine Griffe aber seitenverkehrt draufgeschraubt hab, greif ich etwa so weit auÃen wie richtigrum bei 78-79cm breite.


So langsam gewÃ¶hn ich mich auch an eine sehr tiefe Front und hab am Freerider alle Spacer rausgeschmissen und komme nur noch auf rund 10mm Rise inkl. Vorbau (und das bei einem Bike wo vor 3-4 Jahren Ã¼ber zu tiefe Front gemeckert wurde, und Riser empfohlen wurden). Man muss sich etwas umstellen auf breit und tief und sehr kurzer Vorbau (derzeit 50mm, aber dank 12Â° KrÃ¶pfung ist die Griffposition noch 2-3cm vor der Laufradachse). Nach ein paar Wochen ist es aber wirklich vorteilhaft (bergauf hat man durch die tiefe Position eigentlich genausoviel Druck am VR wie bei 100mm Vorbau und mehr Rise, und bergab verschlÃ¤gt es einem das VR viel weniger und man kann sein Gewicht besser zentrieren und hat gleichmÃ¤Ãiger Druck am VR ohne Ãberschlagsprobleme)

Verstehe kaum wie jemand mit 195cm mit einem 66 oder 70cm Lenker zufrieden ist, wenn er mal lÃ¤nger breite Lenker gefahren ist. Ein Freund von mir hat jetzt auf 84cm (Reverse) aufgestockt und ist extrem happy (mit seinen 198cm aber auch sehr groÃ...). Etwas unverstÃ¤ndlich warum Bionicon die ja vor 5-6 Jahren mit ihrem 66cm Lenker eher breit waren, nicht auch je nach Modell und GrÃ¶Ãe zwischen 70cm (die Scandium Dinger in Size S) bis 78cm (Ironwood, Alva 180,...) aufstocken. Die meisten anderen Marken stellen ja auch um. (und da ist die Auswahl nicht beschrÃ¤nkt, und kÃ¼rzen kann man ja ohne Probleme noch immer).


----------



## MrLock (14. März 2011)

N´abend miteinander,

btw, weiss jemand was die 31,8er Klemmung kostet - spiele nämlich auch mit dem Gedanken einen breiteren Lenker zu montieren. Und da ist das Angebot für die 31,8er Klemmung einfach größer wie ihr ja bereits wisst. Nachdem ich mit dem Canyon Torque ein neues Bike im Fuhrpark habe möchte ich das Bionicon mit dem 660mm Lenker kaum noch fahren  - das Canyon hat nen 750mm Lenker ...


----------



## mäxx__ (15. März 2011)

@KayLo

habe vor geraumer Zeit die 31.8 Klemmen bestellt; haben um die 20.-â¬ + Porto gekostet (soweit ich mich erinnere)


----------



## snorre (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Problem ist etwas anders: mich würde interessieren, ob man die Bionicon 31,8er Klemmen auch an einen Syntace VRO Vorbau schreiben kann? Also ob die unteren Löcher der Schellen den gleichen Durchmesser haben wie die von Syntace?

Dann könnt ich mir nämlich auch einen schönen Race Face Atlas an mein Bike schrauben.
Viele Grüße, Jörg


----------



## MrLock (15. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

kurzes Feedback zu dem Truvativ Boobar: Ich habe den jetzt hier liegen und montiere den nicht, dort sind eben keine 100% gerade Klemmfläche für den Bioniconvorbau vorhanden. Ich weiss nicht wie man das mit gutem Gewissen fahren kann ....
Alternativ habe ich noch nen Easton Havoc , der passen könnte. Aber dazu würd ich gerne zuvor eine Meinung von Easton einholen, falls das möglich ist.

Gruss
Kay


----------



## felixh. (15. Mai 2011)

Wäre interessant ob der Funn Full On in 25.4 passt. Den gibt es auch in gscheiten Breiten, und ist bei CRC zu fairen Preisen bei gscheitem Gewicht bestellbar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (19. Mai 2011)

sehe ich das richtig das der normale Syntace Vector lowrider Carbon fürs VRO System freigegeben ist?



> Im VRO-System (nur VRO Bar Carbon und Vector Lowrider Carbon):



http://www.syntace.de/fileserver/syntace/FILES/syntace_carbon_lenker_mtb_ver_07158.pdf

Seite 1 unten.

Damit müsste der Lenker ja auch ans Tesla passen.


----------



## snorre (20. Mai 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> sehe ich das richtig das der normale Syntace Vector lowrider Carbon fürs VRO System freigegeben ist?
> Damit müsste der Lenker ja auch ans Tesla passen.



Der Vector Lowrider Carbon ist sowohl für normale Vorbauten, als auch für das VRO-System freigegeben (http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm?pid=3&pk=807 - steht rechts bei den Daten unter Tipp). Musst evtl. nur diese Centerringe nachrüsten.


Noch eine Frage in eigener Sache - hat denn jemand die 31,8 Klemmen von Bionicon und könnte bitte mal den Durchmesser und die Tiefe der Klemmen auf der "Vorbauseite" nachmessen? Ich möchte wissen, ob die 31,8er Bionicon Klemmen auch auf meinen VRO passen würden. Vielen Dank!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. Mai 2011)

So ein mist.
Ich wusste doch ich hab mich zu früh gefreut.
Vector Lowrider Carbon ist nur 660 breit.
Den Vector Carbon gibt es in 740 breite, der ist aber anscheinend nicht freigegeben
Warum schreibt syntace auf der Seite vom Vector Carbon auch was von Lowrider, zu später stunde kann sowas ganz schön verwirren.


grade noch  gefunden:
http://www.syntace.de/download/pdf/Kompatibilitaetsliste_ver-08.pdf


----------



## collectives (21. Mai 2011)

Hab mir letztens den RaceFace Atlas FR (785mm) gekauft, gibts derzeit bei Chaincyclereaction für 65, neue Lenkschellen gabs für 30
Kann es nur empfehlen, Handling, Sicherheit bei Sprüngen, Steilstellen etc. is auf einmal so viel besser.  Ausserdem scheint mir entweder der Lenker steifer oder der gesamte Vorbau jetzt steifer zu sein, vielleicht bilde ich es mir aber nur ein.


----------



## esta (22. Mai 2011)

das mit der steifigkeit hab ich auch schon bemerkt als ich auf 31,8er umgebaut hab, irgendwie hat der lenker nun deutlich weniger flex


----------



## esta (3. Juni 2011)

Ist euch schonmal die Idee gekommen evtl. die obere Gabelbrücke neu zu erstellen und mit einer Aufnahme für Direct-Mount Vorbauten auszustatten?
Das würde die Zahl der möglichen Lenker deutlich erhöhen.


----------



## 4mate (3. Juni 2011)

Davon sind Fotos im Galerie-Thread.
Effektiver (Doppelklemmung) ist jedoch die Umrüstung der Lenkerklemmen auf  31,8mm.


----------



## esta (3. Juni 2011)

naja die lenkerklemmung auf 31,8 umzubauen bringt ja auch net wirklich viel weil damit dann nur die paarlenker zugelassen sind die im klemmbereich breitgenug sind.

edit: grad die fotos in der galerie entdeckt und festgestellt das ich die gleiche idee mit der ganzen krone schonmal gepostet hab


----------



## w_astl (14. Juni 2011)

Hab mir den Funn Full On in 750mm Breite und mit 15mm Rise gekauft...
Passt perfekt ohne die Lenkerklemmen zu tauschen!!!


----------



## look kg 481 (18. Juni 2011)

w_astl schrieb:


> Hab mir den Funn Full On in 750mm Breite und mit 15mm Rise gekauft...
> Passt perfekt ohne die Lenkerklemmen zu tauschen!!!



BILDer bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## w_astl (19. Juni 2011)

look kg 481 schrieb:


> BILDer bitte



Hab mein Bike grad nicht griffbereit 
Werd versuchen heute Abend mal Bilder reinzustellen.


----------



## w_astl (19. Juni 2011)




----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2011)

Bei Foto im Album runterscrollen -> Foto drehen


----------



## w_astl (20. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Bei Foto im Album runterscrollen -> Foto drehen



Danke! Man lernt nie aus!


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2011)

Im Album ist es jetzt 'gerade' aber im Beitrag noch nicht!
Du hast noch Zeit bis heute ~20:30 Uhr es zu ändern!


----------



## w_astl (20. Juni 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> Im Album ist es jetzt 'gerade' aber im Beitrag noch nicht!
> Du hast noch Zeit bis heute ~20:30 Uhr es zu ändern!



Bei mir ist es auch im Beitrag gerade...
Im Notfall einfach Kopf um 90° seitwärts drehen


----------



## 4mate (20. Juni 2011)

Jetzt, ja; war wohl noch im Cache 'gedreht'!


----------



## robby (26. Juli 2011)

Servus zusammen,

irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse?
Felix, wie ist der Stand der Dinge?

Gruß, Robert


----------



## felixh. (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hab kein Bionicon mehr. Hätte zwar gerne wieder eins, aber erst wenns gescheite Federgabeln gibt die auch steif sind. Hatte heute gerade die Gabel eines Supershuttle FR 2011er Modell in der Hand, und die hat sich auch verbogen dass es nicht lustig war.

Dazu nutzte die Gabel von 17cm Federweg grad mal knappe 11cm, trotz korrekten 35% Sag (sprich effektiver Federweg bei Schlägen grad mal 6cm, das ist einfach traurig). Meine 66 nutzt zwar auch nur 170mm - weil sie dann Coilbound ist, aber die 170mm sind astrein. Die neuen 66 mit 38er Standrohren, nutzen sogar volle 184mm soweit ich das testen konnte.

Geometrie und Konzept von Bionicons finde ich noch immer absolut top, aber solange vorne keine gescheite Gabel dran ist, werde ich abstinent bleiben und mich beim bergauf fahren von Singletrails ständig ärgern, dass ich mit den Pedalen hängenbleib, weil wenn ich die 66 auf 8cm abgesenkt habe, das Tretlager arg tief ist.

Lenker dürfte der Funn Full On 25.4 von CRC die beste Option sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mentor (29. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab auch, den Funn Full On via Chainreaction bestellt und 
zwar in der "Fettschrift" Variante:

Material: AL 7075-T6, 3-fach konifiziert
Klemmung: 25,4mm
Lenkerhöhe: *30mm* oder 50mm
Lenkerbreite: 710mm (30 und 50mm Rise), *750mm (nur mit 30mm Rise)*
Kröpfung: 8° zurück 5,5° hoch
Farbe: weiß
Gewicht: 300 g

Features:
3-fach konifiziert
polierte Griffenden
gelasertes Funn Logo
extra breite Sam Hill Ausführung

Sollte die Tage eintrudeln und das Ergebnis wird dann als Foto gepostet ;o)
Ich demontiere den Atomlab Aircorp weil er an den Befestigungsschellen der
ehemaligen Formula Oro durch ausgelaufene DOT4 anfängt zu rosten....
Nicht das ich dann mal den halben Lenker in der Hand hab. Kann ja in die Hose gehen. Da ich auch von der Formula auf Magura umgestiegen bin brauch ich eh ein wenig mehr Platz am Lenker ;o)


----------



## Mentor (3. August 2011)

Wie gesagt:










...wie es vorher aussah dann unter "Fotos"
Zum Fahrverhalten kann ich noch nix sagen.Muss das erst noch ein bischen anpassen und auf einer
längeren Tour und ev. auch in Albstadt mal testen.


----------



## souldriver (3. August 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> Dazu nutzte die Gabel von 17cm Federweg grad mal knappe 11cm, trotz korrekten 35% Sag (sprich effektiver Federweg bei Schlägen grad mal 6cm, das ist einfach traurig).



Kann ich nicht bestätigen, Meine nutzt die 17 cm fast voll aus, obwohl ich keinen Bikepark und nur kleinere Drops fahre, also eher als AM mit "kleinen" Reserven. Und den Sag hab ich eher auf 20% als auf 35%, bin da aber nicht so penibel beim messen, teste eher wie es sich am besten anfühlt.


----------



## Mentor (3. August 2011)

Bissi das falsche Thema...hier gehts doch um breite Lenker


----------



## snorre (4. August 2011)

@Mentor

könntest du mal bitte die max. Klemmbreite an Deinem Funn-Lenker messen? Ich würde mir den gerne für den Syntace VRO kaufen und da muss das gerade Stück (Klemmbreich) mindestens 9,1 cm breit sein.
Vielen Dank schon mal und viel Spaß mit Deinem schicken Teil.


----------



## Mentor (4. August 2011)

snorre schrieb:


> @Mentor
> 
> könntest du mal bitte die max. Klemmbreite an Deinem Funn-Lenker messen? Ich würde mir den gerne für den Syntace VRO kaufen und da muss das gerade Stück (Klemmbreich) mindestens 9,1 cm breit sein.
> Vielen Dank schon mal und viel Spaß mit Deinem schicken Teil.



....also ich messe beim geraden Stück 10,5cm.Ob der gesamte Bereich die gleiche Stabilität aufweist weiss ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snorre (4. August 2011)

Super - dann kann ich ja zuschlagen! Vielen Dank fürs Messen.


----------



## Helltone (12. August 2011)

Ich habe mir für mein GW den Funn Full On in 750mm Breite und mit 30mm Rise gekauft. Gucken wir mal wie es so ist. Ich hoffe er ist nicht zu breit, aber kürzen kann man dann ja noch. Der original Lenker ist mir auch zu schmal bei meinen 1,93m.


----------



## Mentor (12. August 2011)

Erste Ergebnisse:
Also ich hab das jetzt ja schon ein wenig getestet mit dem Funn On und ich find ihn echt brauchbar.Zu mindest für längere Touren und auf Singeltrails.Zum Test in Parks kam ich bisher noch nicht.Wird wohl September werden.

Am letzten Sonntag bin ich mal eine 110 km Tour gefahren.Ist (für mich) mit dem Lenker recht bequem.Ich bin 1,86 groß,habe eigentlich eher eine durchschnittliche Schulterbreite. Es kam nicht zu Ermüdungserscheinungen oder Problemen mit dem Karpantunnel. Ich verwende wie oben zu sehen normale Schraubgriffe von RaceFace nichts "extra-ergonomisches".Auch im Rückenbereich passte soweit alles.

Unter der Woche hatte ich die Möglichkeit hier im Hegau den einen oder anderen auch recht engen Hegau-Trail Vulkan abwärts zu fahren. Auch hier prima vom Handling her.Ich könnte nicht behaupten das ich trotz der 5cm Mehrbreite zum Vorgänger von Atomlab sich irgendwie negativ darstellten.....ich hatte keine Ängste an den Bäumen kleben zu bleiben. 

Ich denke, das es sogar etwas sicherer ist mit dem breiteren Lenker  im verwinkelten Trail.Das scheint mir an der der besseren und genaueren Lenkung zu liegen.Durch die längeren "Hebel" habe ich das Gefühl präzieser und laufruhiger lenken zu können....

Kann alles auch Einbildung sein aber so kommt es mir zu mindest vor.
Ich habe allerdings und das ist glaube ich keine Einbildung, auch das Gefühl das es vorne jetzt etwas mehr flext als vorher. Das sehe ich jetzt nicht unbedingt als Nachteil ,da mir das auch gleichzeitig ein höheres Fahrgefühl vermittelt (blöd zu beschreiben).

Ach und leichter aufs Hinterrad gehts mir mit dem Lenker auch. Das gefühl da würde sich etwas zu viel verformen bleibt auch aus.

Bin ja mal gespannt wie der Rest vom Fest seine Erfahrungen in Worte fasst...


----------



## robby (12. August 2011)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht, Mentor. Wenn ich es jetzt richtig verstanden habe, kann man dem (negative) Flex mit der 31,8er Klemmung entgegen wirken?


----------



## Mentor (12. August 2011)

Heu Robby,

na ich denke das es die Front schon stabilisieren sollte wenn man jetzt zum größeren Lenkerdurchmesser und zu den großen Schellen greift.Ich glaub auch ,das man das am Tegernsee erreichen wollte und deswegen die "stabileren" Modelle wie das Freeride Supershuttle und so mit den dickeren Lenkern ausliefert.Zusätzlich zur höheren Stabilität im Zugbereich...

Aber ob das wirklich so ist, oder ich mir das nur einrede weis ich natürlich nicht. Ich habe allerdings ja auch keine 31,8er Schellen und nur einen 25,4er Lenker.Kann das also auch nicht direkt vergleichen.

Momentan bin ich mit dem jetzigen Zustand zufrieden und werde das im Sept. dann noch 3 Wochen in Spanien intensiver testen...vieleicht steig ich dann ja doch auf den dickeren Durchmesser um....mal schaun.

Bin auf jeden Fall mal gespannt was die anderen beiden die den gleichen Lenker bestellt haben für Erfahrungen machen.


----------



## Helltone (12. August 2011)

Mentor schrieb:


> Heu Robby,
> 
> na ich denke das es die Front schon stabilisieren sollte wenn man jetzt zum größeren Lenkerdurchmesser und zu den großen Schellen greift.Ich glaub auch ,das man das am Tegernsee erreichen wollte und deswegen die "stabileren" Modelle wie das Freeride Supershuttle und so mit den dickeren Lenkern ausliefert.Zusätzlich zur höheren Stabilität im Zugbereich...
> 
> ...



Kommt demnächst  Im September gehts nach Garmisch. Da habe ich genügend Testmöglichkeiten.


----------



## felixh. (12. August 2011)

Also das Supershuttle FR ist trotz der breiteren Schellen, und 31.8er Lenker vorne eine weiche Nudel. Hab noch nie auch nur was annähernd wenig lenksteifes in der Hand gehabt, wie die Bionicon Gabeln....

Es bräuchte einfach eine viel steiferen Krone und dazu bei allen Modellen 20mm Steckachse. Nicht umsonst hat das Ironwood eine 35mm Steckachse, anders hättens das wohl nicht mal annähernd steif bekommen (ist ja trotzdem viel weniger Lenksteif wie andere 180-200er Gabeln).

Klar je breiter der Lenker, umso mehr fällts einem auf. Wenn statt der 31.8er Schellen, lieber versuchen einen Direct Mount Vorbau draufzubauen, das haben ja schon ein paar gemacht.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (12. August 2011)

felixh. schrieb:


> Also das Supershuttle FR ist trotz der breiteren Schellen, und 31.8er Lenker vorne eine weiche Nudel. Hab noch nie auch nur was annähernd wenig lenksteifes in der Hand gehabt, wie die Bionicon Gabeln....
> 
> Es bräuchte einfach eine viel steiferen Krone und dazu bei allen Modellen 20mm Steckachse. Nicht umsonst hat das Ironwood eine 35mm Steckachse, anders hättens das wohl nicht mal annähernd steif bekommen (ist ja trotzdem viel weniger Lenksteif wie andere 180-200er Gabeln).
> 
> Klar je breiter der Lenker, umso mehr fällts einem auf. Wenn statt der 31.8er Schellen, lieber versuchen einen Direct Mount Vorbau draufzubauen, das haben ja schon ein paar gemacht.



gähn, langsam nervst, wir wissen ja inzwischen das du mit den Gabeln nicht zufrieden bist


----------



## esta (17. August 2011)

hey leute, ich hab soeben Nukeproof mal ne mail geschickt bezüglich ihrer Wandstärke im Klemmbereich, wenn das ganze funktioniert werd ich mir wohl bei CRC nen Nukeproof Warhead bestellen, die sind grad ziemlich günstig und sehen noch ganz cool aus. Ich schreib das hier rein sobald die antworten.


----------



## 4mate (17. August 2011)

Wegen ein paar Euros weniger  in Nordirland bestellen? 

http://www.bike-mailorder.de/shop/M...f-Warhead-800-Riser-Bar-2011-38mm::25904.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## esta (17. August 2011)

hauptsächlich weil er bei in crc Gelb vorrätig ist  die 6 euro weniger sind mir da net so wichtig.


----------



## esta (18. August 2011)

so gerade ne mailbekommen, der klemmbereich ist bei den lenkern 72 mm breit was theoretisch für die 31,8 schellen reicht die sind ungefähr 70 mm breit.


----------



## Helltone (23. August 2011)

Habe jetzt den Funn Full On in 750mm Breite montiert. Dabei aber schön den Bionicon-Knopfschalter - die Plastikummantelung - kaputt genudelt. Damn!


----------



## esta (23. August 2011)

Die gibts ja gottseidank als ersatzteil  
Kannst dir aber auch aus Carbonfaser Rovings einen eigenen basteln.


----------



## Helltone (25. August 2011)

esta schrieb:


> Die gibts ja gottseidank als ersatzteil
> Kannst dir aber auch aus Carbonfaser Rovings einen eigenen basteln.



Mal wieder ein Hoch auf den Bionicon-Service. Ersatzteil bestellt und am nächsten Tag war es bei  mir im Postkasten.


----------



## stefan1067 (4. September 2011)

Hallo,
auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden will ich schreiben was ich für einen Lenker an meinem Edison fahre. Einen orginal Bionicon Barfly den ich mit Hilfe der Innenklemmung von alten Hörnchen und zwei Stücken Rohr von einem alten Lenker auf 740 mm verbreitert habe. Mit der Haltbarkeit habe ich kein Probleme da man auf die letzten 30 mm nicht mehr 
ganz soviel Kraft ausübt und bei den Hörnchen hat es früher auch gehalten. Für mich jedenfalls eine günstige Möglichkeit einen breiteren Lenker zu fahren .


----------



## Helltone (4. September 2011)

stefan1067 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch auf die Gefahr hin gesteinigt zu werden will ich schreiben was ich für einen Lenker an meinem Edison fahre. Einen orginal Bionicon Barfly den ich mit Hilfe der Innenklemmung von alten Hörnchen und zwei Stücken Rohr von einem alten Lenker auf 740 mm verbreitert habe. Mit der Haltbarkeit habe ich kein Probleme da man auf die letzten 30 mm nicht mehr
> ganz soviel Kraft ausübt und bei den Hörnchen hat es früher auch gehalten. Für mich jedenfalls eine günstige Möglichkeit einen breiteren Lenker zu fahren .



Da gebe ich lieber 35 Euro für einen neuen Lenker aus und weiß, dass es sicher ist


----------



## Helltone (28. September 2011)

Helltone schrieb:


> Ich habe mir für mein GW den Funn Full On in 750mm Breite und mit 30mm Rise gekauft. Gucken wir mal wie es so ist. Ich hoffe er ist nicht zu breit, aber kürzen kann man dann ja noch. Der original Lenker ist mir auch zu schmal bei meinen 1,93m.



Habe den Lenker jetzt ausgiebig in Garmisch testen können. Er war mir doch etwas zu breit und ich habe ihn auf 730mm gekürzt. Jetzt ist alles perfekt. Ich habe mehr Kontrolle und es fährt sich angenehmer.


----------



## Masberg (26. November 2011)

Race Face Atlas FR auf ca. 76 cm gekürzt.
Ein Traum von Kontrolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robby (26. November 2011)

Helltone schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein Hoch auf den Bionicon-Service. Ersatzteil bestellt und am nächsten Tag war es bei  mir im Postkasten.


Hoffentlich in der richtigen Farbe...?! 
@Masberg: Feines Lenkerli! Liebäuglie ebenfalls mit dem Atlas, allerdings in der AM-Version. Mit reicht das.


----------



## Helltone (26. November 2011)

robby schrieb:


> Hoffentlich in der richtigen Farbe...?!
> @Masberg: Feines Lenkerli! Liebäuglie ebenfalls mit dem Atlas, allerdings in der AM-Version. Mit reicht das.



Die Farbe war mir egal. Haptsache die Funktionalität stimmt


----------



## Alex-F (7. Februar 2012)

Moin.

Hat den Sunline V1 schon jemand probiert? Passt der im Klemmbereich?


----------



## Daniel12 (29. März 2012)

ich habe einen Spank Spike in 777mm Breite montiert, dieser passt sehr gut von der Klemmbreite.

weiterer Vorteil: es gibt ihn in verschiedenen Höhen und farben, sollte für jeden das Passende dabei sein.


----------



## Murai (7. Mai 2012)

Gibt es noch weitere Lenker, die passen?
Ich möchte nicht glauben, dass das alle sind.


----------



## Daniel12 (8. Mai 2012)

na wenns nicht zu breit sein soll geht auch der originale von B, der ist 720mm breit, den hab ich aber direkt abgebaut weil er mir zu schmal ist... einigen soll das reichen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Murai (8. Mai 2012)

Mit 720 mm ist der aber immer noch länger als mein original von B mit 680 mm.
Also danke für den Hinweis. 
Ich würde aber gerne was um 750 mm ausprobieren. Vorschläge, die im niedrig Preissegment angesiedelt sind? 

PS. Lenkerklemmung 31.8 mm


----------



## _mike_ (8. Mai 2012)

Murai schrieb:


> Mit 720 mm ist der aber immer noch länger als mein original von B mit 680 mm.
> Also danke für den Hinweis.
> Ich würde aber gerne was um 750 mm ausprobieren. Vorschläge, die im niedrig Preissegment angesiedelt sind?
> 
> PS. Lenkerklemmung 31.8 mm



Ich hab am Edision den verbaut: [FONT="]Funn Full On Lenker 750 mm, schwarz, 30 mm Rise, 750 mm, 25.4 mm 

Für 31,8 gibts auch passende Lenker von Funn, z.B. bei http://www.bigmountaincycles.de
[/FONT]


----------



## Murai (8. Mai 2012)

Weiß denn jemand ob ein Funn Fatboy passen würde oder hat es selber schon ausprobiert?


----------



## alexanderZ (11. Mai 2012)

ich habe einen funn full on in weiss/horror abzugeben, fahre seit einigen tagen einen race face atlas in blau mit großen schellen. bei interesse einfach PN an mich


----------



## lord-raiden (13. Mai 2012)

Danke, aber ich habe auch die großen Schellen.


----------



## alexanderZ (20. Mai 2012)

dann bestell dir den atlas bei CRC und nimm ne säge, um ihn auf die passende breite zuzuschneiden


----------



## stillerwinter (22. Mai 2012)

Hi,

hab jetzt denn Nukeproof Warhead in 800mm gekauft. Dachte ich kürze ihn runter, aber ist so perfekt.
Kontrolle und klettern sind super. Ein Riesen Unterschied.

44.- war auch ein guter Preis.

PS: Braucht jemand einen Bionocon Barfly 31.8 mit 680mm? Hätte ihn zufällig übrig   28.- inkl. Versand. PM an mich...


----------



## Aragonion (24. Mai 2012)

http://www.sixpack-shop.com/index.php?page=product&info=263

Breit und Hoch und viele Farben zur Auswahl 
Könnte Ihn Mir auch in 2 Zoll vorstellen gibts aber leider nicht daher muss 1 Zoll langen.


----------



## Daniel12 (25. Mai 2012)

ich geb meinen originalen, unbenutzten 720mm Lenker vom neuen Alva fÃ¼r 25â¬ inkl. Versand ab...


----------



## styles (13. Januar 2013)

bionicon schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> beim Lenker solltet Ihr darauf achten, dass sie im Bereich der Lenkerklemmung (bei 31,8mm auf min. 69mm Breite und bei 25,4mm auf min. 71mm) nicht gekröpft, tapered oder sonst irgendwie nicht 100% gerade sind.
> Dies hat sonst zur Folge, dass Ihr euch durch die Lenkerklemmung eine Sollbruchstelle in die Lenker klemmt !
> ...



Hi!
Habe mich auch auf die Suche nach einem geeigneten Lenker für mich begeben. Mittlerweile sind auch die 31,8mm Schellen von Bionicon angekommen - super schnell und problemlos.
Bei meinem Bikedealer habe ich folgenden Lenker entdeckt:
Reverse - XXL DH Race Riserbar fli-bar - 31.8mm - 0.7 Zoll -
die Klemmbreite scheint überaus üppig... habt Ihr / oder jmd. damit Erfahrungen gemacht?
Gewicht ist auch sehr attraktiv, zumindest besser als sie Spank Evo´s

Grüße
Px


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daniel12 (13. Januar 2013)

der passt


----------



## souldriver (18. März 2013)

Ich hole den Thread noch mal nach oben, da ich selbst gerade über einen neuen Lenker für mein Supershuttle FR (also mit 31,8 Klemmung) nachdenke. Mehr Rise und evtl. mehr Breite als der originale Bionicon-Lenker, den ich derzeit noch fahre, soll er haben.

Mit welchen Lenkern seid ihr zufrieden?
Haben sich die im Thread genannten Lenker bewährt?
Hat noch jemand ein interessantes Modell in petto?


----------



## Daniel12 (19. März 2013)

ich hatte ausprobiert Race Face 780 und Spank 777, passt, sieht gut aus, viele Farben, breit genug.


----------



## esta (19. März 2013)

Ich fahr nen Nukeproof Flatbar, den gibts aber auch in 20 und 38 mm Rise.  Mit 760 oder 800mm Breite.


----------



## souldriver (19. März 2013)

Daniel12 schrieb:


> ... Spank 777 ...


Wieviel Rise macht eigentlich Sinn? Kann ich 50mm nehmen und durch den verstellbaren Vorbau notfalls "reduzieren"?


----------



## Daniel12 (19. März 2013)

souldriver schrieb:


> Wieviel Rise macht eigentlich Sinn? Kann ich 50mm nehmen und durch den verstellbaren Vorbau notfalls "reduzieren"?



nee, das wäre eigentlich zu viel.

hatte den mit 5mm Rise und mit 15mm probiert, die Klemmung nicht mal auf 45Grad eher flacher.

das Bike baut generell schon recht hoch, damit bekommt Du dann eine zu aufrechte Position.


----------



## Helltone (19. März 2013)

Ich habe mir den spank 777 in allen Varianten bestellt und dann das Cockpit simuliert nach dieser Anleitung: http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/kn...llen-sie-ihr-cockpit-perfekt-ein.210352.2.htm

Fahre ein Reed. Bin Top zufrieden mit dem Lenker mit 30mm Rise.

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass ich 15mm Rise habe.


----------



## Daniel12 (20. März 2013)

Helltone schrieb:


> Ich habe mir den spank 777 in allen Varianten bestellt und dann das Cockpit simuliert nach dieser Anleitung: http://m.mountainbike-magazin.de/kn...llen-sie-ihr-cockpit-perfekt-ein.210352.2.htm
> 
> Fahre ein Reed. Bin Top zufrieden mit dem Lenker mit 30mm Rise.



ja bis 30 kann ich noch nachvollziehen, alles drüber ist sicher zu hoch, da bekommt man zu wenig Druck aufs Vorderrad


----------

